# 6 Tiêu Chí Chọn Nệm Lò Xo Tốt Nhất



## Serena (19/11/18)

*Khi đi mua nệm lò xo bạn thường dựa trên những tiêu chí nào?*
Ngày nay nệm lò xo trở nên khá phổ biến ở thị trường Việt Nam bởi những tính năng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thể từ đầu đến chân, nệm giúp người nằm cảm thấy ấm áp vào mùa đông và thông thoáng mát mẻ vào mùa hè. Tuy nhiên, bạn có biết chọn một chiếc nệm lò xo như thế nào sẽ tốt cho sức khỏe của gia đình bạn chưa? Hôm nay TATANA sẽ đưa ra 6 Tiêu Chí Chọn Nệm Lo Xo Tốt Nhất mong rằng sẽ giúp ích được cho quý khách hàng thân thương trong việc chọn một chiếc nệm lò xo phù hợp nhất.






_Nệm lò xo túi TATANA HANA_​
Tất cả chúng ta thường sẽ dành 1/3 thời gian cuộc đời cho việc nghỉ ngơi do vậy việc lựa chọn một chiếc nệm ngủ phù hợp rất quan trọng để bạn có thể ngon giấc suốt cả đêm và tỉnh dậy với tinh thần sảng khoái nhất. Khi chọn mua nệm bạn nên quan tâm đến những vấn đề sau:

*1. Kích thước:*
Kích thước nệm phải phù hợp với giường và phù hợp với không gian tổng thể của căn phòng, hiện nay nệm có rất nhiều kích thước cũng tiện lợi trong quá trình lựa chọn được cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn một kích thước ưng ý và phù hợp nhất.

*2. Độ cao của nệm:*
Thông thường nệm lò xo sẽ có kích thước bề dày trên 20cm và dày nhất khoảng 36cm, tùy theo độ lọt lòng của giường hay độ cao mà bạn muốn thì bạn có thể chọn kích thước nào vừa tiện lợi vừa mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng.

*3. Đàn hồi và độ êm ái:*
Quan trọng nhất vẫn là cảm giác êm ái và độ đàn hồi nhất định của nệm. Theo nhận thấy của mình thì những chiếc nệm lò xo là loại nệm được nhiều khách sạn lựa chọn và sử dụng nhất. Nếu bạn có tiềm lực về kinh tế thì hãy trang bị cho căn phòng ngủ của mình như một khách sạn để nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhé.

Một chiếc nệm chất lượng được đánh giá qua độ đàn hồi, nâng đỡ tốt nhất từ đầu tới chân giúp cơ thể luôn được giữ ở tư thế thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất. Khi chọn mua nệm lò xo bạn phải chọn loại có độ cứng cáp cao, mật độ con lò xo dày phân bổ đồng đều, kèm theo đó lớp đệm lót phải dày để tránh bị tình trạng con lò xo đâm vào lưng gây khó chịu đau nhức sau khi ngủ dậy.

Tiếp đến là nhắc về độ rung lắc: một chiếc nệm lò xo kém chất lượng sẽ phát ra âm thanh cót két hoặc rung chuyển làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của bạn và người nằm cạnh. Do vậy, bạn cần cân nhắc chọn chiếc nệm cứng cáp, có thương hiệu uy tín để không gây cản trở đến giấc ngủ nhé.

*4. Nên nằm thử nệm:*
Để biết chiếc nệm lò xo đó có phù hợp hay không thì chúng ta hãy trãi nghiệm nằm thử trên chiếc nệm đó để xem nó có đáp ứng được các tiêu chí chúng ta đưa ra hay không? Nên nằm thử nệm và xoay trở mọi tư thế xem đã thoải mái hay chưa?

Bạn sờ thử nệm và nằm thử nệm là cần thiết, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo nó đâm vào người, rất đau và sẽ rất khó chịu, nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau. Tiếp đến là độ cứng và mềm của nệm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.

*5. Giá cả và thương hiệu:*
Việc chọn lựa một thương hiệu nệm uy tín là điều khá quan trọng, bên cạnh đó bạn nên tìm đến những đơn vị cung cấp nệm uy tín cả về sản phẩm lẫn dịch vụ để không mua nhầm hàng giả, kém chất lượng nhé!!!

*TATANA*​


----------



## thuthuytatana (21/11/18)

Gợi ý hay


----------

